# Headed to Lake of The Woods Minnesota Monday.



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Going back again. My dads grandpa started Cyrus Resort back in the day in Baudette and we’ve been making our seasonal trip the last couple years. We do a “launch” aka charter one day on the Canadian border then fend for ourselves on the Lund the other 4 days. We seem to always get our limit or get sun burned ( drunk ) trying. I’ll keep y’all posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful part of the country right there. Have fun Im jelly! 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

First day out was awesome fishing had our limit by lunch time, Walleye & saugers. The weather was great for a shore lunch.





































The winds blowing too hard this morning hopefully we’ll make it out this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Another great day in cousin Steve’s boat, it took awhile to get our limit, but we got it.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice work


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

